# Why won't my Apple TV play (via HDMI) on my projector (via Component) routed through Yamaha receiver?



## GoBuckyBadger (Nov 21, 2015)

Specifically, I have an Apple TV connected via HDMI to a Yamaha TSR-5790 receiver which is connected to a projector (and speakers) via Component cables. I can get the sound to come out but cannot project the image? Does it require both the Component and HDMI cable to run from the receiver to the projector? I have a DVR/sat receiver that is still connected via Component to the receiver and it projects (and sound) without issue. Any thoughts? I am trying to figure out if I need to have an HDMI cable to projector because Apple TV comes in via HDMI or if my receiver cannot handle what I am trying to do or other (aka. user error). Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Most all receivers won't down convert the video path (HDMI -> Component) 

You'll need to keep it HDMI all the way through the signal chain.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Correct, HDMI signals are locked and can not be downconverted to any analog signal. Plus component will not do any signal higher than 1080i Bluray is 1080p 24 in most cases.


----------

